# [boring planning thread]



## salxtina (Feb 3, 2019)

My first stop after tomorrow is to see a friend from school who moved out west, has a couch I can stay on for a few, then start hitchhiking south, making a long-belated arrival at slab city... Not sure how long I'm going to be traveling right now, want to put it on the table that for at least this whole trip I'm pretty determined not to be drinking... Here's my boring list of what I'm packing to head out with, still organizing my own thoughts, of course I'll have to pick up more things as I go probably.

*Bedroll: *A hammock, rope, 8x10 tarp, and secondhand usgi sleeping bag
*Clothes:* Socks and underwear; various, five wool sweaters, a few cotton tops,
pair of flannel-lined carharts, two pairs leggings, three pairs shorts, one pair sweatpants
swim trunks & top, two hoodies, a good peacoat, hat&gloves, scarf (can double as wrap-skirt), merrel hiking boots
*Hygiene and nutrition:* Toothbrush, toothpaste, bar of black soap, 99-cent conditioner, rye flour (decent shampoo substitute!),
little spray-bottle of witch hazel toner, nice beeswax lipbalm, working hands, nailclippers & file, comb, a few hairties, pads, advil,
ginseng capsules, small bag of licorice-root powder, r. rosea tincture, turmeric&black pepper, chili powder
*Tools/other:* A 8-in-1 screwdriver, pocket knife, small sewing/repair kit,
two small thermoses, one larger metal cold-water bottle, one alternate Nice Hat & dress shirt,
phone, 7" tablet, charger, money, ID, copy of "I And Thou",
a small assortment of origami paper, &some zines that Lizard Tree or others may be interested in...

I diligently found homes where people would care for my adopted ferns&cacti when I go. ::bookworm::


----------



## salxtina (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank you! Oh, of course, now I must tell myself, Don't Forget To Bring A Towel.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 3, 2019)

Hey! I've been putzing up and down california all winter! Let me know if you're ever around the Los Angeles area and we should meet up and kick it!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 3, 2019)

Imo that's a awful lot of clothes but maybe it just sounds that way. What kind of pack do you have?


----------



## salxtina (Feb 3, 2019)

EphemeralStick - will do!

Slanky - Yeah I wound up removing two of the sweaters and one of the pairs of shorts for room in pack. Having at least 3 wool sweaters seems important at minimum though. Another thing that would help would be to pick up a compression stuff-sack for the sleeping bag... Well until I get to significantly warmer climate at least, I'll be wearing a lot of that all at once all of the time, leggings under carharts, sweater under hoodie under peacoat, etc, so it'll be on me rather than in the bag. Hmm I don't see a brand name on this pack, I got it at a second-hand store, it looks old but it can't be that old because it's got an internal-frame.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 3, 2019)

3 wool sweaters still sounds like a lot to me but right on if it's not weighing you down. ide pick up a good beanie or wool cap if you don't have one, a lot of heat escapes for yer dome.


----------



## salxtina (Feb 3, 2019)

Well I've been in VT and my first stop is in the Rockies...


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Feb 3, 2019)

Love that you’re carrying “i and thou”! I read a passage from it at a Tu BiShvat seder recently


----------



## salxtina (Feb 22, 2019)

@oak moth right on!
Utah photos...
Spent a week camped at the slabs then hitched east again, on a friend's couch in the san juans during the craxy storm...
Sonoran flower and wildlife pics soon!


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Feb 24, 2019)

Jealous... I miss the desert so much. Trying to figure out some way to live there again


----------



## Prophetess333 (Feb 25, 2019)

I've got a woodland marpat "blanket" aka poncho liner i still sleep with. It's military, dries fast, keeps warm in winter & cool in summer. Pretty light too. I recommend along with a warmer blanket just in case ☺


----------

